# Satelite for your PC



## steveox (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no tech talk here i wish MODS would start tech talk with our puter issues.I downloaded this "Satelite for your PC""

I paid $39.95 for this and i didnt get an e-mail responce.I followed instructions exactly and i got nothing!!!  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## steveox (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no tech talk here i wish MODS would start tech talk with our puter issues.I downloaded this ""
Satellite For PC  
I paid $39.95 for this and i didnt get an e-mail responce.I followed instructions exactly and i got nothing!!! Can anyone help me out?


----------



## redondoman (Dec 1, 2002)

steveox said:


> There is no tech talk here i wish MODS would start tech talk with our puter issues.I downloaded this ""
> Satellite For PC
> I paid $39.95 for this and i didnt get an e-mail responce.I followed instructions exactly and i got nothing!!! Can anyone help me out?


Sounds like you got scammed. Call your Credit Card company and dispute the charge as fradulent. Remember the old adage "if it sounds to good to be true..."


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The fact that they have Microsoft's Windows logo on the box is a clue that it's a scam... 

--chris


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

cheer said:


> The fact that they have Microsoft's Windows logo on the box is a clue that it's a scam...
> 
> --chris


not to mention that nothing is linked to the privacy and legal notice buttons on the bottom of the site.

I'm impressed, the product works with dial up.

I'd just do a credit card dispute.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I am still stuck on the 

"there is no tech talk here i wish MODS would start tech talk with our puter issues."

huhhhhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

I like this claim: "Watch LIVE Games (even the games that are not shown elsewhere)"

So if they're not being shown elsewhere, how are they being shown at all?

Maybe they should try "Watch LIVE Games (even games that are rained out)"


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

On the constructive side, the flim-flammers web payment site says:


> Terms Of Sale
> A $39.95 charge will appear on your bank statement under the name "CLKBANK*COM". This amount includes all applicable VAT (EU826000301) or sales taxes.
> ClickBank will, at its option, replace or repair any defective product within eight weeks from the date of purchase. For more detail see our return policy.
> The geographic location of your computer has been determined and recorded. All attempts at fraud will be prosecuted.
> ...


Maybe you can recover something this way. Good luck!


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Besides, has anyone ever seen this product in a retail store yet? And what about the cost of getting all those channels. They can't be free. That's how I read it.

This sounds very familiar to those cable TV descrambler set top boxes. Totally illegal.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

At least the cable TV descrambler set top boxes are technically possible. This is pure vaporware.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Markman07 said:


> I am still stuck on the
> 
> "there is no tech talk here i wish MODS would start tech talk with our puter issues."
> 
> huhhhhhhhhhhhh?


I wish i had a puter?     :up:


----------



## steveox (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys My Credit card company did give me a refund.

But could you tell me if theres a such a thing you can really watch 1000 channels from around the world or other local networks on your puter?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Nothing that works like the scam you got caught in. 

There are places to download videos and you can buy TV and/or Satellite tuner cards that will work with antennas or various satellite services but nothing that is going to get you 1000s of channels form all over the world for $40. 

atmuscarella


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> but nothing that is going to get you 1000s of channels form all over the world for $40.
> 
> atmuscarella


But not even for your PUTER?


----------

